# Multiple work units on AMD E300 APU



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm updating the bionic client on my notebook which has a E300 APU with HD6310 onboard graphics. How many WUs at a time would you recommend for it?

E300 specs- http://products.amd.com/(S(fcjknknq...3=&f4=&f5=&f6=&&AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 10, 2013)

1? A 6450 takes on 1 WU in ~40 minutes and it has twice the amount of shaders.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 10, 2013)

Only 1? Damn, I was hoping it would/could effectively do atleast 2 at a time.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 10, 2013)

I guess you could _try_ two, but with something that slow I think it wouldn't be pleasant.  Given that the WU checkpointing doesn't work, there's also so much work that would then be lost when the computer was suspended or whatever.  I think more than one and you'd be unhappy.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 10, 2013)

The notebook has been running WCG 24/7 for a while now. I don't have it setup to sleep or anything as long as I don't close the notebook(which is no problem letting it sit on my desk open and crunching). So losing work because computing is suspended shouldn't be worried about.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 10, 2013)

Even so, I'd say it's slow enough that it would best benefit from just a single WU.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 10, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Even so, I'd say it's slow enough that it would best benefit from just a single WU.



Looks like your right, almost a hour for just one GPU WU.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 10, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Looks like your right, almost a hour for just one GPU WU.



That's still a good bit faster than most any CPU, but even my GTS450 took "only" 20 minutes.


----------

